# Meet Rusty



## Scott W (May 19, 2008)

Couple Pics


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

He's a tiny lil guy.


----------



## Turned (May 20, 2008)

How absolutely precious!!! what color is he?


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

"Rust" colored... reddish brown.

Expect more pictures soon Rusty is coming to play with Moose on Sunday


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oohhhh the light dawns - I saws the pix of Moose and Rusty and figured you had both. Its so nice they can get together and play!


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Very cute! Does that make him closer to 2/3 poodle?  I love the doodles, particularly when they get the beautiful curly fur


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

me too - they are so soft!


----------

